# 1st self bow



## ryan14410

I'm currently building my first self bow. I've roughed out a red oak board and I'm trying to back it with 1/8" hickory. I'm having trouble finding an 1/8" hickory board. Does anyone know where I could find this? I'm definitely open to other backing options; a wood backing just seemed the simplest for now. I think this first bow is already going to have some issues, but I'm going to finish it anyway to see what happens. Can't learn if you don't fail.

I'm also looking for linen fiber to make my own strings but can't find that anywhere except online. Just wondering if there's somewhere in the Salt Lake valley that has some so I could just go get it.


----------



## TEX-O-BOB

You can get wood like that at Mackbeth hardwood. They sell all kinds of veneers like that. The best place to buy string materil is 3 Rivers archery on line.


----------



## fur-fins & feathers

Let's see some pictures! Sounds like a challenging project--one that you'll be proud of when you're done.


----------



## TEX-O-BOB

I was just surfing 3 Rivers and they also sell hickory backing for bows too...


----------



## ryan14410

Thanks, TEX. I did see they sell hickory backing. I'm going to stop by Joanns Fabric and see what kind of linen they have for a backing. The limbs are going to be narrower than what I wanted at midlimb because the board was warped side to side. I tried to compensate by adjusting the location of the tips on the board, and now I just have narrower limbs.

I grew impatient and just settled on B-50 Dacron for string material (from 3 Rivers). I'll see if I can get a picture every now and then to show the progress. Just keep in mind - I don't think this is going to be the prettiest looking bow. I already am planning on what to do for the 2nd one to improve on this first one.


----------



## TEX-O-BOB

Pretty don't put meat in the pot...


----------



## ryan14410

Here are some progress pics:


----------



## ryan14410

Ok, I can't figure out how to get pics in here, so here's the link to the photo album: http://utahwildlife.net/forum/members/10952-ryan14410-albums-self-bow.html


----------



## ryan14410

Had a multi-month hiatus from tillering the bow. Floor tillering it to the point where it would bend enough to start making real progress took forever since I didn't know how much it should bend while floor tillering. It will still take a while for me to finish, but here's where it is now. It's at about 35lb at 13"-14" of draw. I'm wanting to get a tillering tree up as I pull harder on it now.


----------



## ryan14410




----------



## longbow

Cool as He!l Ryan! I've made a few myself. Snapped my first one on the first shot. I shot my second one made out of Osage for quite a while. If you live close to Perry, Utah, I know of three Osage trees that are plenty big enough to cut staves and billets from. If you want some let me know.


----------

